
Google's DeepMind AI just taught itself to walk - Huhty
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gn4nRCC9TwQ
======
anotheryou
Clearly needs some energy constraint factored in to look less like monty
python :) I also wonder if the gravity is realistic.

A similar video from 2013:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgaEE27nsQw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgaEE27nsQw)
Looks much smoother, because of muscle and nerve simulations. At 0:55 you can
see the generations learning how to walk.

------
bko
If anyone is interested in learning more how reinforcement learning works, I
would highly recommend openai gym [0]. It provides a controlled environment
where you can develop learning algorithms to accomplish an objective goal. It
also has a walkers similar to the one in the video [1]. For learning more
about reinforcement learning, I would recommend Richard S. Sutton book
Reinforcement Learning: An Introduction. He has a new draft available free
online [2]. Or the course Practical RL [3].

[0] [https://gym.openai.com/envs](https://gym.openai.com/envs)

[1] [https://gym.openai.com/envs#mujoco](https://gym.openai.com/envs#mujoco)

[2]
[http://ufal.mff.cuni.cz/~straka/courses/npfl114/2016/sutton-...](http://ufal.mff.cuni.cz/~straka/courses/npfl114/2016/sutton-
bookdraft2016sep.pdf)

[3]
[https://github.com/yandexdataschool/Practical_RL](https://github.com/yandexdataschool/Practical_RL)

------
honestoHeminway
We are pretty good at walking and moving fast forward..

I wonder how fast a AI could get at climbing- walking alterations, when given
a challenging terrain..

------
pepon
one more sensationalist headline for deepmind

[https://www.google.es/search?q=mujoco+learning+to+walk#q=muj...](https://www.google.es/search?q=mujoco+learning+to+walk#q=mujoco+learning+to+walk&tbm=vid)

------
lunlelo
Thank you for the vid

